# Energy Drinks



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

..not sure this is the appropriate forum for this discussion, but here goes...

a couple of times recently i tried sipping an energy drink (red bull, or something) before a set. the experience was absolutely amazing!

i've been wondering about using them to get "up" for a recording session, or even for writing.

but...

back in the 70s we used to pop 5 mg amphetamines before a show. really smoothed things. but i was warned by a friend that it would cause irrepable phyiscal harm, so i tossed them and haven't touched a chemical stimulant since.

these days, it seems everyone uses energy drinks, although perhaps its mostly younger folk who still have nine lives left.

does anyone know about the potential harmful effects of energy drinks?

do they fall under the category of no harm in moderation?

are they to be avoided completely in respect to health issues?

are there safe, perhaps herbal, stimulants?

-dh


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I think it's a no harm in moderation thing David, since most energy drinks are high doses of caffeine and sugar with some ginseng added, I know folks who use them to go to the gym as well. The only concern is the crash after the sugar rush, but if you're gigging you'll likely have a natural high by that point. They are probably safer than amphetamines! :smile:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

As far as any headline has ever appeared, there have been no studies showing any long term negatives to the sugar or the caffeine. (negs as contrasted to hydrogenated oils negs)

I have read a web site not too many months ago hosted by a "collector" of energy drinks where the fellow said of the other ingredients they had not been clinically studied but were not outrightly dangerous... kqoct


Personally, I don't mind a bottle of bawls once or so a year. Mostly its a lark. Red Bull as ok the time I tried it. There was one oooo 10 or more years back that left me with gut cramps and the sweats bad so I am not a person that feels the need to run out and drink em  in general.

I do think, as you said, since there is a full generation of 9-lives crazies that are not dropping dead the energy drink market is for the most part safe.... until maybe those kids when they turn 90 have their bawls fall off or something *aww* but by then you and I would be long dead anyways XD


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Haven't tried them myself as I have a thing about ingesting unproven stuff. I'm very suspicious of anything marketed as an upper, no matter how they spin the product, and kids dig them and that has all kinds of worrisome effects.

On a round-the-clock drive with 3 drivers to the east coast for a gig a couple of summers ago, one of the drivers used Red Bull to stay alert. I had to take over driving when he got the shakes and started to jerk the wheel and otherwise behave erratically. He had way too much Red Bull, by his own admission. It was quite scary. (I used naps and Coca-cola to stay alert...and yes, I have concerns about the Coca-cola.) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Bull

I suspect the long term effects are as yet unknown, especially in someone not of peak health, fitness, age, other infirmities. The stuff hasn't been around long enough, far enough, studied enough, to know for sure.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm not too keen on them. I don't believe that anything that raises your blood pressure artificially or chemically (and caffeine is a chemical) can be really good for you.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am a bit of a health nut, and I drink them occasionally. I just do not see anything in the ingredients list that could be that harmful, other than intaking excess sugar and caffeine. While a small amount of caffeine is actually good for you (It even helps me with my migraines http://men.webmd.com/features/coffee-new-health-food), I definitely don't think drinking them non-stop is a good idea. Especially because of the sugar. As far as I know, some of them are worse than soda for sugar.

There are some of them out there that use all natural caffeine sources, and natural sugar substitutes. Drinking ones without all the sugar seems to limit that 'crashing' feeling you can get when they 'wear off'.

I have a bit of a B vitamin deficiency which is why those drinks seem to work exceptionally well to pick me up. But all that being said, I think good quality Green Tea is just as good, and better for you.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Anything that spikes your sugar is not a good thing. But I'd place it in the category of junk food. So if that kind of thing doesn't bother you then knock your self out. I like to get my energy through more natural means. Such as medium/short chain fatty acids such as coconut oil, complex carbohydrates etc. A good diet and proper exercise will give you the energy you need and you don't have to worry about that sugar crash at the end


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I think good quality Green Tea is just as good, and better for you.


+1 I drink about 4 green teas a day.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> +1 I drink about 4 green teas a day.


...and they provide the same "boost" as an energy drink?

-dh


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...and they provide the same "boost" as an energy drink?
> 
> -dh


Absolutely not! I drink upwards of 5-6 green tea. No energy boost that I can see.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...and they provide the same "boost" as an energy drink?
> 
> -dh





Starbuck said:


> Absolutely not! I drink upwards of 5-6 green tea. No energy boost that I can see.


Tea has some powerful attributes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_effects_of_tea

But being a pep pill replacer I think they are not. Coffee gives a better boost than tea.

However, if you look at it in terms of _body damge = energy loss_ and _tea = body repair_ it does follow that by drinking teas you gain in energy by a more natural means.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Tried a RedBull once, didn't seem to do anything so I don't use them. I do find nicotine gum gives me a little zing at a gig and some vitamin 'G' before the last set to keep me awake. 

:wave:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...and they provide the same "boost" as an energy drink?
> 
> -dh


I find with certain types yes. And I only buy really good teas. I find "Bancha" Green Tea which is a roasted Green Tea very good for my energy levels. *But, everyone is affected differently*. I know a lot of people that feel no effect whatsoever from energy drinks or caffeine. My girlfriend could drink one and go to sleep in fact. I can only say it's worth a try as a healthier alternative.

Black Tea is another good tea for Energy. It has quite a bit of caffeine (*even more than some coffee*), but has a lot of health benefits. It's even good for the enamel on your teeth believe it or not. People often think Black Tea is just 'regular' tea, but it't not. It's a specific kind of tea. The 'regular' tea is usually Orange Pekoe or Earl Grey.

Also, you can supplement with Ginseng and B vitamins which are ingredients in the energy drinks in the first place. But you don't have to load up on sugar or artificial sweetener.

The best thing I do for energy is yoga. You don't even have to go as far as doing actual yoga, but just do a good stretching at least once a day for 10 minutes. I do it twice a day for 15 minutes each time. It's amazing how good it can make you feel.

I do drink the energy drinks, but only very occasionally. Kind of in 'emergencies' lol. When it comes to the sugar levels in them though, I do agree with guitarman2 that they are junk food. They have way too much sugar in them. So I look at them as more of a treat then a habit.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> Tea has some powerful attributes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_effects_of_tea
> 
> But being a pep pill replacer I think they are not. Coffee gives a better boost than tea.
> 
> However, if you look at it in terms of _body damge = energy loss_ and _tea = body repair_ it does follow that by drinking teas you gain in energy by a more natural means.


This is from the page you linked:



> The amino acid L-theanine, found almost exclusively in the tea plant, actively alters the attention networks of the brain, according to results of human trials announced in September 2007. It has been proposed that theanine is absorbed by the small intestine and crosses the blood-brain barrier, where it affects the brain's neurotransmitters and increases alpha brain-wave activity. The result is a calmer, yet more alert, state of mind.[22][23]


That is really all that Red Bull claims to do. Increase mental alertness. This doesn't even account for the effect that the caffeine alone in teas will have. There is somewhere around 30 mg of caffeine per cup in Green Tea. over 50 mg in Black Tea. Again, I have drank both to keep alert and find they both do the job. But that is what works for me. It won't be the same for everyone. When it comes to alertness, everyone is affected differently by coffee vs. tea as well. There is nothing in the make up of coffee that makes it 'better' except having more caffeine than some teas.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have access to bawls energy drinks at my studio. i'm going to give them a try next time i track vocals or guitars.

stay tuned...

-dh


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> That is really all that Red Bull claims to do. Increase mental alertness. This doesn't even account for the effect that the caffeine alone in teas will have. There is somewhere around 30 mg of caffeine per cup in Green Tea. over 50 mg in Black Tea. Again, I have drank both to keep alert and find they both do the job. But that is what works for me. It won't be the same for everyone. When it comes to alertness, everyone is affected differently by coffee vs. tea as well. There is nothing in the make up of coffee that makes it 'better' except having more caffeine than some teas.



 for whatever the cause, I am one that is never affected by the caffeine in teas of any kind. Coffee yes, I can say I have a perk-up drinking coffee, but not teas. LOL I like teas too, and have a nice little collection of tea pots for the teas I like to drink.

When I said pep-pills I meant either the pure caffeine or amphetamine type pills, or that 'head rush' of imaginary energy sugar gives (or the liquid versions in many of the energy drinks). Those are very different feelings than how tea affects at least my system. I can drink a 6 cup pot of tea and 4 hours later not have a massive energy low and headache and feel all ick.

Yes, that page I linked has a LOT more on it than I bothered to re-read. The health benefits to the body of tea have been touted for enough decades that it is simpler to take it as read that tea will leave you better off for drinking it  and a healthy body is going to be more energetic than an unhealthy body


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...i have access to bawls energy drinks at my studio. i'm going to give them a try next time i track vocals or guitars.
> 
> stay tuned...
> 
> -dh



If they didn't label their bottles the way they do, I have often wanted to turn them upside-down and into night lights!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Actually I think Red Bull is more effective than Bawls but it tastes like cough syrup. Bawls is a lot more pleasant ( kind of reminds me of Wink and there's a Root Beer one) and does a decent job of giving a lift.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> for whatever the cause, I am one that is never affected by the caffeine in teas of any kind. Coffee yes, I can say I have a perk-up drinking coffee, but not teas. LOL I like teas too, and have a nice little collection of tea pots for the teas I like to drink.
> 
> When I said pep-pills I meant either the pure caffeine or amphetamine type pills, or that 'head rush' of imaginary energy sugar gives (or the liquid versions in many of the energy drinks). Those are very different feelings than how tea affects at least my system. I can drink a 6 cup pot of tea and 4 hours later not have a massive energy low and headache and feel all ick.
> 
> Yes, that page I linked has a LOT more on it than I bothered to re-read. The health benefits to the body of tea have been touted for enough decades that it is simpler to take it as read that tea will leave you better off for drinking it  and a healthy body is going to be more energetic than an unhealthy body


Ya see when I think 'energy boost' I think of performing tasks. Green tea before hitting the gym increases my endurance, or green tea while working on a job increases my mental alertness. So to me, that is an energy increase over what I was feeling before the tea. It's just not the full on 'rush then crash' that you are mentioning. Personally, I prefer the tea affect lol.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> If they didn't label their bottles the way they do, I have often wanted to turn them upside-down and into night lights!


It is a kick ass colour of blue.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

*You have to be so very careful David......... *


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

J S Moore said:


> It is a kick ass colour of blue.


http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/01/10/bawls-blue-crystal-led-light/

For sure!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was skeptical of them so gave a little to my pooch to see what would happen.

before









after


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Caffeine, along with being a stimulant, is also a diuretic ( it dehydrates you). Many herbalists and nutritionists recommend that, for every cup of coffee you drink, you need to drink two glasses of water to replace what is lost due to the caffeine. Everything I have read on the subject of dehydration suggests that the vast majority of people do not drink enough water anyway and adding consumption of energy drinks and other caffeine- and sugar-laden beverages, increases their dehydration level. Like 90% of North Americans, I like my coffee jolt in the morning. I need to constantly remind myself to drink lots of water, too.

Someone mentioned ginseng earlier. Chewing on a small piece of raw ginseng root is like downing 3 cups of cappuccino. It doesn't taste too bad either. :smile:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> Caffeine, along with being a stimulant, is also a diuretic ( it dehydrates you). Many herbalists and nutritionists recommend that, for every cup of coffee you drink, you need to drink two glasses of water to replace what is lost due to the caffeine. Everything I have read on the subject of dehydration suggests that the vast majority of people do not drink enough water anyway and adding consumption of energy drinks and other caffeine- and sugar-laden beverages, increases their dehydration level. Like 90% of North Americans, I like my coffee jolt in the morning. I need to constantly remind myself to drink lots of water, too.
> 
> Someone mentioned ginseng earlier. Chewing on a small piece of raw ginseng root is like downing 3 cups of cappuccino. It doesn't taste too bad either. :smile:


I have a problem drinking enough water as well. I watch that I eat etc., but it's one of those things you lose track of and it can affect your health in a bunch of different ways. Good advice.


----------



## Morbo (Aug 26, 2009)

Big_Daddy said:


> Caffeine, along with being a stimulant, is also a diuretic ( it dehydrates you). Many herbalists and nutritionists recommend that, for every cup of coffee you drink, you need to drink two glasses of water to replace what is lost due to the caffeine. Everything I have read on the subject of dehydration suggests that the vast majority of people do not drink enough water anyway and adding consumption of energy drinks and other caffeine- and sugar-laden beverages, increases their dehydration level. Like 90% of North Americans, I like my coffee jolt in the morning. I need to constantly remind myself to drink lots of water, too.
> 
> Someone mentioned ginseng earlier. Chewing on a small piece of raw ginseng root is like downing 3 cups of cappuccino. It doesn't taste too bad either. :smile:


Apparently, it's not true about caffeine being a diuretic, although I'll agree that most people probably don't drink enough water: http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/04/health/nutrition/04real.html?_r=2


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Morbo said:


> Apparently, it's not true about caffeine being a diuretic, although I'll agree that most people probably don't drink enough water: http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/04/health/nutrition/04real.html?_r=2


The article doesn't state that caffeine is not a diuretic. It states that "caffeine is not _as powerful_ a diuretic as some claim it to be". It is still a diuretic (a substance that makes you pee), just like alcohol and even water are. All I am saying is that coffee (or other caffeine-included substance, like energy drinks), if taken in substantial enough quantities, will cause you to dehydrate and that you need to replace those lost fluids, preferably with water. :smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well if anyones worried, just pull up the skin on the back of yer hand, if it stays up for a second, you're dehydrated _or_ if you pee dark yellow, you're dehydrated.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Well if anyones worried, just pull up the skin on the back of yer hand, if it stays up for a second, you're dehydrated _or_ if you pee dark yellow, you're dehydrated.





kqoct Unless you are on B's, I am taking 50's now, but thats only cause I ran out of my time release 100's. Gawwww I pee SO yellow! All shades, the fresh being darn near fluorescent!!

TMI! OMG!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Energy drinks have been found to increase blood pressure and heart in healthy people, but not to dangerous levels. There have been studies that indicate energy drinks pose a risk to people who have high blood pressure and cardiovascular problems.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I find it darkly amusing that some of these energy drinks have so many warnings on the label, and I wonder who actually reads them.

I'm not a fan of them.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> kqoct Unless you are on B's, I am taking 50's now, but thats only cause I ran out of my time release 100's. Gawwww I pee SO yellow! All shades, the fresh being darn near fluorescent!!
> 
> TMI! OMG!


Multivites will do that as well, darn near Neon!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Am I the only person that doesnt feel any different from these so called energy drinks?
I also dont feel different after coffee...Once had 6 cups...still nothing. Although I will admit if I have caffeinated drinks last I have a harder time falling asleep-but I dont feel different otherwise.


As to negative effects, the only incidences I've heard are when Red Bull was mixed with vodka or other alcohol, and drunk in large quantities.


I did get a strong short term buzz/head rush when I tried middle eastern flavoured smoke in a hooka/shisha bar once.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Caffeine, along with being a stimulant, is also a diuretic ( it dehydrates you).


I suffer from panic attacks and did not realise this till I was part of a year long hospital study about 10 years ago . 

When I drank coffee my kidneys would go into high gear.....I would drink a coffee and have to hit the bathroom every 10-20 minutes several times and it also gave me the shakes and set off panic attacks sometimes . I know full well if I had one of those high caffene energy drinks I would suffer from it so anyone with these symptoms beware .
They may have little effect on most people but anyone with an anxiety disorder would have health problems from them .

On different tea's our GC member Noman is an expert on those . :smile: I find I can drink a green tea with no ill effects and regular tea as well in moderation . I know there is some caffene but it does not effect me like one regular coffee would . Noman would be able to tell you which tea's will pick you up and others that will calm you .


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WARNING...This thread is from 2009!

Apart from @laristotle 's post today.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2018)

greco said:


> WARNING...This thread is from 2009!











Sheet mon! I didn't even notice.
I just searched for a thread to post that cool meme in.


----------

